# my fcg candles



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Had a gemmy fcg ghost lying around so I took the ghost off and put on 3 candles and got this.Took all of 2 minutes. I think I will like it even with the annoying sound.It will be triggered by a light on motion sensor.
fcg from gemmy rig video by lindside - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid337.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid337.photobucket.com/albums/n380/lindside/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@n380/lindside/Picture003


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Welllll, I like the effect of the candles "floating", but I dont think I could stand that sound effect all nite long.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That's actually a really cool effect, particularly when you can't see what's holding up the candles.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

That's a great idea. I have one of those - maybe I'll try "floating" heads. thanks.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like your mod to the fcg, but I agree with Bone Dancer, that sound effect is too much! It should be very cool to see this halloween!



sharpobject said:


> That's a great idea. I have one of those - maybe I'll try "floating" heads. thanks.


Dont steal my idea Sharpie! 

I am going to cast these in amber resin and have flicker leds in them and run em off the fcg rig i got in the secret reaper exchange, floating over an altar.


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah I agree on that one,I have one of those I picked up about 2 yrs ago. Disabled the sound immediately...obnoxious it the word Im thinking of! Still have'nt hacked anymore tho...sits in a box awaiting inspiration...


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey I had one of those things from back in 2005 but haven't used it since 2006. Now I know what to do with it


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Very cool. I hung spiders from mine a couple years ago and it worked great. I also killed the noise...LOL Phyllis


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great idea. I wonder if there's a way to tone down the sound. These Gemmy type props are always too load for my taste.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Devils Chariot said:


> I like your mod to the fcg, but I agree with Bone Dancer, that sound effect is too much! It should be very cool to see this halloween!
> 
> Dont steal my idea Sharpie!
> 
> I am going to cast these in amber resin and have flicker leds in them and run em off the fcg rig i got in the secret reaper exchange, floating over an altar.


Very cool idea and very nice sr gift.
How would you get rid of the sound? I had thought about spiders and papermache small pumpkins to bad I gave my other 2 ghost away.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

interesting....but i wonder if the rig could be put in a dark place and then have it triggered by a motion senser to go off immediately...wouldn't that help with the scare effect? i know having that go off would scare the hell out of me!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

halloween71 said:


> Very cool idea and very nice sr gift.
> How would you get rid of the sound? I had thought about spiders and papermache small pumpkins to bad I gave my other 2 ghost away.


Just clip one of the speaker wires to silence it. If the prop stops working after you clip the speaker do not panic you will just need to replace the speaker with a 10 ohm resistor. It will probably work fine after cutting the speaker wire. The resistor will only be needed if the prop stops working after you cut the wire but I doubt you will need it. Then you can use an MP3 player and some computer speakers to add any sound you like.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great idea! I have three of these gemmy props, but mine make more of a ghost noise, not quite as obnoxious. When using it outside at night, the loudness was not nearly as bad. I usually put clear tape over the speakers of things that are too loud. A word of warning though, to anyone who is going to hook up something different to them. They can only handle light weight stuff. I put a small plastic gitd skull on one of mine, really did not seem that much heavier than the head that it came with, I used the same hands, and changed out the cloth for gitd treated cheesecloth. The weight of the skull screwed up the whole thing, it no longer went up and down properly, sometimes the strings did not go up all the way. Got to keep it light! I had to go back to the original head with a new rig. Here is a short video of mine last year:

halloween08 :: Our Version of the Flying Crank Ghost video by ScaryGodmother_2007 - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://vid243.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid243.photobucket.com/albums/ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/halloween08/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@ff275/ScaryGodmother_2007/halloween08/100_0137


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Great idea for those ghosts... I have one of those somewhere, I may have to stea-- errr... "borrow" that idea!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

I also have one of these. Anyone know how to hack it so that it runs continuously? Without the sound of course!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Jaybo, 

I can't see the picture at work they have them blocked but I will look when I get home. I am sure that we can figure it out.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I would have to see the inside to be sure but you are prob going to have to replace the control board like what I did with my $20 prop challenge (I want candy)


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

hpropman said:


> Just clip one of the speaker wires to silence it. If the prop stops working after you clip the speaker do not panic you will just need to replace the speaker with a 10 ohm resistor. It will probably work fine after cutting the speaker wire. The resistor will only be needed if the prop stops working after you cut the wire but I doubt you will need it. Then you can use an MP3 player and some computer speakers to add any sound you like.


Or if you don't want any sound at all, a couple of hits with a 1/8" Drill bit do wonders to the most annoying Gemmy speakers....

HTH,
RandalB


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i used the same head, but i turned it around and stuck a sawed off sally head i painted on the flat back, instant "Elenore". worked pretty well, though the motion/sound detector wasn't very sensitive .

why didn;t i think of replacing the ghost with something else...dammit.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

wow pretty cool idea ..I like the floating candles
I too have one of these hmmm


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great idea, very creative, I have one of those ghosts too, but it makes a different, quieter more of a moaning sound, I always wanted to change it up, I got some great ideas here tonight


----------

